# SWF/e-T1501C power problems, can you help?



## Lazorus (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello, I'm having a problem with my SWF machine. Everything was working properly, when it stopped mid job. I checked it to see if it was done the job, but the screen was black, and the machine wouldnt respond to key presses. I powered the machine down, and repowered it, the screen still stayed black. The cooling fan in the power supply case under the machine is running, the cooling fan in the display panel is running, the red light to switch the needles on/off is ON. Also the laser pointer is lit. I can also move the frame around by hand, my other machines will NOT move around by hand if they are powered on.

I always blow the unit out every morning with dry compressed air, blow the power supply box out every couple of months, and service the unit regularly. I checked the fuse under the power supply, it is ok. I pulled the boards out of the control box underneath the unit and checked for burns/scorch marks, the boards look/smell fine. The slow blow fuse on the power supply panel is good. The SMD fuse on the EB5119-3 board is good. 

I also pulled the display panel apart to check if anything was visibly bad under the hood there, everything looks/smells good there too.

I am wondering if there are any techs that can help a fellow out to get this machine back up and running, or if anyone has electrical schematics for this machine. The unit is probably 6-7 years old at this point, but is the perfect machine for my needs, I do have 6 heads as backup but my wife prefers using this machine.

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Send a PM to Jeff - Embroidtek1 - he should be able to help you.


----------



## lorerodri (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Lazarous, did you solve your SWF problem?


----------



## Lazorus (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope. Jeff gave me a couple of leads, but I never followed up on them yet. It's possible the board in the display is fried.

One other fellow messaged me a few times, and then communication stopped.

Maybe I should just part it out. Or go through insurance??


----------



## Lazorus (Mar 1, 2015)

Update: Problem found!

I couldn't find anyone to help me with the machine, so I decided to try to find out what was wrong again. I found some schematics online that showed the boards inside of the display panel, and there were two spots to check voltage on the boards. The panel had to be disassembled to be tested, but it appears there is two voltages that should be present. 12V and 5V. My 12V was fine, but the 5V didnt show any voltage. I traced that circuit thinking there was a transformer that was possibly bad, but it turned out that the potentiometer that adjusts the 5V voltage was buggy. I turned it a slight bit and now my machine is up and running again!

I'll have to find a repair shop to change out the potentiometer, but there's lots that do that work.

Now I need an X Motor, I robbed one from this machine to fix another machine. Anyone know who stocks parts for these machines now? I'm in Canada also.


----------

